# Who here has Sannens?



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Tomorrow I get to pick up my doe and her whether. The lady asked me if I wanted the other doeling and I said yes...I have room right now for three. So I will be getting two females that I can breed back to the neighbors buck this winter.

I know that my doe is going to be a good milker as she has fed her whether well and her udder looks just like her moms, who gives tons of milk! I do not know what doe the other doling came from so she is a wait and see. Other than the fct that I love thier milk to drink and cook with...what esle do you do with it? I knwo the butterfat is not real high, but can I make cheese and aybe lotion or soap?

A neighbor has one milk cow so I can make butter from than for now.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a Sable Sannen and her milk makes fabulous cheese. That is pretty much all I do with it, however (aside from drink it!).

I have not tried making butter or cream with the milk. I do not have a cream separator and by the time the milk separates on its own it has already started turning and ends up in the cheese pot.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

How do you make your cheese? Do you put herbs and such in it? It's a soft cheese right?


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

My one wether, B, is a Saanen. He's such a sweetie pie. I do have to watch for sunburn- he's a little burnt on his ears, the poor guy!


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Itchysmom said:


> How do you make your cheese? Do you put herbs and such in it? It's a soft cheese right?


I make a bunch of different kinds of cheese, actually - and I almost never put herbs in it :laugh:

I make paneer using vinegar, I have a culture for Fromage Blanc which I ordered from Cultures for Health ( http://www.culturesforhealth.com/splash.php ), I make mozzarella and ricotta, tried feta (have no idea how it turned out since it has to cure for three weeks!), and have also tried some hard cheeses which are waxed and cannot be opened for a few months.

My local Co-Op sells rennet so I have access to that for cheesemaking. A lot of the recipes I have used come from the FiasCo Farms web site - http://fiascofarm.com/

I experiment a lot but my favorite is mozzarella...easy 30 minute recipe and the result is SOOOO good! recipe: http://www.cheesemaking.com/includes/mo ... index.html


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

i have 11 sannens 4 nubians 2 alpines 28 lamanchas .
yes i love to milk. :lovey:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

My mom has Saanens. I have LaManchas ;-). I'm not a huge milk drinker-but the two does we save milk from sure do have tasty non-goaty tasting milk.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

sblueram6: 45 milkers?!?!?!?!? do you machine or hand milk? how many people help? how long does it take? my family had 7 does milking at once and we did it by hand. i used to hate goats when i was younger and to my memory it took about 45 minutes... that would be about 6 hours!!!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

A client of mine makes lovely haloumi and ricotta from my saanen milk. Also, when I leave it sit, it has as much and sometimes more cream than the nubian milk ... Surprising


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I do! I currently have 2 does, 3 doelings, two bucklings and a wether. A few of them are Alpine crosses and the others are American Saanen. I LOVE the milk and want to learn to make cheese. Other than just drinking the milk, I have made kefir and yogurt with it.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I have my Saanen/Alpine cross...she looks like a Saanen but a bit growth stunted...probably going on 8 months but just standing taller than my ND does...I'm thinking pregnancy will make her grow a bit and fill out but dairy goats-should they be a bit thinner/bonier? I'm trying to get her to put on more weight!!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

My older Saanen (7 years) is getting hard to keep unbony! She had triplets that she nursed this year, so that didn't help! I just had a fecal run on her and she didn't show any worm eggs! I bought her some supplements to try to fatten her up a bit. She is being fed plenty! Dairy goats are thinner, and sometimes their hips will look bonier, but this doe has ribs showing and I don't think that is normal. My boer/nubian cross stays fat on just pasture all summer, but she did not have kids. My dairy goats are thinner bodied than a meat breed would be, but have decent fleshing over the ribcage and back.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

My saanen doe always has her hips/ribs showing, and her spinal process is usually pretty noticeable....she's not malnourished, though. I can always feel a nice layer of fat over her ribs, and she definitely gets enough to eat. Her mother looks the same way, and so does her daughter.

Now this summer, when she was milking 3/4 of a gallon per day, she looked HORRIBLE. Wouldn't keep weight on for anything.


----------

